
Privacy row over FBI iris scan 'trial' - e-sushi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36783515
======
brudgers
Discussion of Verge article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12081059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12081059)

